# 2015 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Back again for our 10th year is the 2015 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. The MBC in 2014 was an outstanding event with some great fish brought to the scales. Due to the suggestions from our anglers, the MBC in 2015 will be a 2 day fishing tournament.
Also back again for 2015 is the absolute best sponsor team I can ever ask for.

Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament
Matagorda Harbor, Matagorda Texas
June 18-20, 2015
June 18- Registration, Captains Meeting, Calcutta
June 19- Fish Day #1
June 20- Fish Day #2

Entry Fee-$250
Calcutta Insurance-$150

*CALCUTTA-* 1 Kingfish - 1 Ling - 1 Dolphin (Combined weight of all 3 fish)
Pays 100% - 50%, 30%, 20% 1st thru 3rd place

*SIDE POTS-* 
Big Kingfish- $100 each boat
Big Ling- $100 each boat
Big Dolphin-$100 each boat
Grand Slam-$100 each boat
Grouper-$100 each boat
Wahoo-$100 each boat
Lady Angler-$100 each Lady Angler
*Gary Belvin Family Junior Angler Category- NO ENTRY *
*Pays 1st thru 3rd- $500, $300, $200*

*$8000 IN CASH ADDED TO SIDE POTS THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS, Pays 1st and 2nd place, 100% payback 60%-40%*

BOUNTY FOR HEAVIEST WARSAW GROUPER OVER 100 LBS- WINNER GETS
*$$$$$$$10,000.00 $$$$$$$*

Highest Placing team in the Calcutta Powered by a Yamaha Outboard gets a 55 gallon drum of 2-stroke or 4-stroke outboard oil, THANKS TO YAMAHA

More information coming soon, as well as our team of generous sponsors for 2015..............


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sponsors*

Without the team of dedicated sponsors we have, these tournaments would not be the success that they are. Please support our team of sponsors as they support these tournaments by adding cash money to the various side pots that are paid back 100% to the winners.

JEROMEY TURNER FAMILY-$500
POCO PLAYA RESTURANT,BAR AND VILLAGE-$1000
RUSSELURE-$500
TAMARA OSINA DDS-$1000
GARY BELVIN FAMILY-$1000
MR MIKE RIZZUTO-$500
BUSHA BOAT WORKS-$500
DON DAVIS DEALERSHIPS-$500
KEYSTONE CONCRETE-$500
COASTAL POWER AND EQUIPMENT-$500
PLUGGERS PUB MATAGORDA,TEXAS-$500
WEST OAKS CONTRACTING-$500
FULL STRINGER REALTY-$500

Thank you very much for your support in 2015.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Welcome Sponsors*

Continuing our recognition of our great team of sponsors, here is another team of sponsors that make it happen each and every year.

ALUMA-TECH CUSTOM ALUMINUM FABRICATION
RIGID INDUSTRIES 
FISHING TACKLE UNLIMITED
WOODY WAX
OCEAN-TAMER MARINE GRADE BEAN BAGS
WET SOUNDS MARINE AUDIO
ACCURATE REELS
TUF-LINE BRAID
BRUTE OUTDOORS
PLASHLIGHTS LED
STAR BRITE MARINE CARE PRODUCTS
CANNON DOWNRIGGERS
TEXAS BLUEWATER PROMOS CUSTOM T-SHIRTS ETC
JB OFFSHORE TACKLE
HOOKER ELECTRIC REELS
POSIEDON CUSTOM RODS
ICEHOLE COOLERS
PELAGIC GEAR.COM
HOOK AND STAG SPORTSWEAR
LINGREN-PITMAN ELECTRIC REELS
SNAPPER SLAPPER LURES/HOOKS PLUS
LAS PALMAS LODGE MATAGORDA,TEXAS
MILLENIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS
AMERICAN RODSMITHS
COOLER GRAPHICS.COM
CANYON REELS


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Breakwater Marine is in*

Derek at Breakwater Marine has stepped up and is now a sponsor of the 2015 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge.

Thank Derek for the support!!!!

www.breakwatermarine.com


----------



## justndavis (May 3, 2010)

Looking forward to fishing this Mark.


----------



## CaptainKyle (Aug 7, 2014)

Looked over all the sponsors and will definitely keep them in mind on future purchases. Hoping to be a part of tourney this year!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nobeltec Marine Mapping Software*

A big welcome to NOBELTEC MARINE NAVIGATION/MAPPING SOFTWARE as a sponsor of the 2015 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Nobeltec Software is incredible and a must for hard core offshore fisherman. They offer some extraordinary detailed software for offshore fishing.

Visit them at www.nobeltec.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2014 winner*

The 2014 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament 1st place Calcutta winners- Team Keystone


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*BLACKFIN RODS is IN*

We would like to welcome BLACKFIN RODS as a sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament Series.

BLACKFIN RODS are makers of custom offshore fishing rods for all applications.

BLACKFIN RODS can be purchased here locally at FISHING TACKLE UNLIMITED

Please visit www.blackfinrods.com and check them out !!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rencon Construction is in*

Big thanks to Charles Emola from RENCON CONSTRUCTION for becoming part of our sponsorship team with his sponsorship of $500 to the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament.

This $500 sponsorship will be used 100% as additional cash for the winner of a selected side pot.

Thank you Charles!

www.rencon.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures*

2015 tournament brochures are in. Like always, Jeromey Turner and TEXAS BLUEWATER MAFIA did an excellent job. If you need t-shirts , koozies , business brochures, etc give Jeromey a call or go to www.texasbluewatermafia.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures*

We will have tournament brochures at the below sponsors booths at the Houston Fishing Show. Please stop by and pick one up..

Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance
Snapper Slapper Lures
Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

If you like to catch big warsaw grouper and could use $10k, sign up for the 2015 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament Warsaw Grouper Bounty Pot.

You could win $10,000.00 like Team Coastal Lattitude Fishing Team did in 2014.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures*

Our tournament website is updated and ready to view. 2014 pics will be posted next week.

Check it out at www.matagordabluewater.com

You can pick up tournament brochures at the Houston Fishing Show this weekend at the following sponsors booths:

*Snapper Slapper/Hooks Plus*

*Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products*

*Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales*

*Russelure*

*Charter Lakes Marine Insurance*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Pics from 2014


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament questions*

Getting a few questions on the tournament.

This is a 2 day tournament.


You *do not* have to come in after fish day 1, you can stay overnight.

You *can come in* and fish day 1 and then go back out on fish day 2

This is a 2 day 3 fish total Calcutta tournament. *You are* able to better your day 1 fish on day 2 if a larger one is caught.
www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales*

Tommy Nolan from TEXAS SPORTFISHING AND YACHT SALES contacted me and said that they are in for *$500* for the MBC. Tommy had been a supporter of tournaments for a long time and we really appreciate his support.

Visit www.tsfyachts.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

One of my favorite videos from the 2014 MBC. Enjoy!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Few Questions*

Is there a weigh in on Friday and Saturday?

If weigh in on both days:
1. Can a team weigh in a grouper on both days?
2. Can a team weigh in on friday and upgrade calcutta or side pot fish?

How does the no touching land before weigh in work?
1. If a team weighs on friday can they go take a shower and sleep in a real bed and still fish on saturday?
2. If a team does not weigh on friday and decide to come back into port do they have to stay on the boat all night?
3. If coming back into port for over night can the boat be resupplied, fuel, bait, ice...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Is there a weigh in on Friday and Saturday?  YES- THERE WILL BE WEIGH IN ON BOTH FRIDAY AND SATURDAY FROM 5PM-7PM

If weigh in on both days:
1. Can a team weigh in a grouper on both days? YES
2. Can a team weigh in on friday and upgrade calcutta or side pot fish? YES

How does the no touching land before weigh in work? THAT WAS LEFT IN THE BROCHURE BY MISTAKE.

1. If a team weighs on friday can they go take a shower and sleep in a real bed and still fish on saturday? YES

2. If a team does not weigh on friday and decide to come back into port do they have to stay on the boat all night?
NO
3. If coming back into port for over night can the boat be resupplied, fuel, bait, ice... YEP
03-13-2015 08:24 AM

Hope this answers all your questions......

Mark


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Dang Mark thats just too easy......


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Mark. 

There should be some heavy stringers


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Poco Playa Restaurant and Village*

Poco Playa in Matagorda is one of the nicest places in Matagorda, and a perfect place to have a tournament meeting and calcutta. Poco Playa is also a $1000 sponsor of the 2015 MBC . This added cash will be added 100% to a selected side pot.

Poco Playa- $1000 sponsor


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Plashlights - tournament sponsor*

PLASHLIGHTS is back again as a tournament sponsor. Plashlights are a local company who has all the marine LED lights you will ever need.

Thanks again Plashlights!

Go to www.plashlights.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pluggers Pub is in for $500*

The owners of Pluggers Pub in Matagorda are in again for $500 for the 2015 MBC. Show your appreciation by stopping by for some cold ones...

www.pluggerspub.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Cannon Downriggers are in again*

The crew at Cannon Downriggers have been sponsors for the past 4 years. I'm a proud to announce that they are in again for the 2015 MBC.

Thank you Cannon Downriggers for the support!

GO DEEP!

www.cannondownriggers.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Las Palmas Lodge*

Teams who are looking for a nice big place to stay during the MBC? Take a look at Las Palmas Lodge in Matagorda. Very nice place that will accommodate several people and families.

Look them up at www.laspalmaslodge.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Keystone concrete is in*

The good folks at KEYSTONE CONCRETE PLACEMENT won 1st place at the 2014 MBC. Supporting the tournament this year with a $500 sponsorship to be added to a selected side pot. Thank you TOM WARD for the support man!!

www.keystoneconcrete.com

$500 sponsor


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Coastal Power and Equipment*

Brian Medearis from COASTAL POWER and EQUIPMENT has been a tournament angler for a long time. He is now both a team angler and a sponsor. His business COASTAL POWER and EQUIPMENT has all you need for your power and equipment needs.

$500 sponsor

www.coastalpowerandequipment.com


----------



## andwater (Jul 24, 2006)

Is Barracuda going to be a side spot?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Not this year.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hook Spit Performance Rods*

Let's welcome our new sponsor HOOK SPIT PERFORMANCE RODS to our group of sponsors. Wade and crew are now makers of some very nice offshore fishing rods to meet your fishing needs.

Check them out at www.hookspit.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament t-shirts*

Shirts


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are keeping an eye on the weather forecast for the MBC. There is a possibility that the tournament could moved to a Saturday/Sunday tournament or a Saturday only tournament. 

Will keep everyone posted as it get closer....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are still keeping an eye on the storm. The tournament *HAS NOT* been cancelled yet. A final decision will be made Wednesday at noon. Like stated in an earlier post, the tournament *MAY* be changed to a 1 day tournament with Saturday being the fish day.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Update*

We are still keeping an eye on the weather. We have not received the huge amount of rain here in Matagorda yet, but it may come later. We do have some high water in a few places, but these places are notorious for water over the road. I feel Matagorda will be in good shape when this storm tracks north more.

As far as sea conditions are concerned, we will not have the tournament if the conditions are dangerous. No tournament is worth it. As in all tournaments, its a captains choice tournament and you are responsible for your crew. With that being said, we will continue to watch the forecast and make the final call tomorrow at noon either way.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re-Schedule*

The weather has been horrible. Our first tournament in Galveston had to be re-scheduled to July 3-4 earlier in the month . Needless to say, there was a lot of prep/money getting ready for these tournaments. With the access to the tournament pavilion in Matagorda a very limited asset we don't have many choices. With a tropical storm that just passed through Matagorda, 10+ inches of rain that fell, flooding that is occurring in Matagorda and all along the coast, as well as unpredictable seas and teams who have already advised they would not fish in these conditions we will reschedule. Safety is paramount and it's too risky

We want the best turnout possible to make the payouts bigger for you. We simply cannot control the weather folks.

So here is what we have decided. The new dates are as follows:Â

Galveston Yacht Basin- July 3-4
Matagorda Bluewater Challenge -July 30-Aug 1
Big 5 - August 14-15
King of the Deep- Sept 10-12

Thank you for your support of these tournaments. Without you, these events would not be as successful as they are.

Mark and Kelly Holland


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mark, I know how much work it takes to host these tournaments. And it's twice that when you have to reschedule. You and Kelly do a wonderful job. I'm sure pushing them back will just give you guys more time to make them bigger and better. Here's to calm seas and record turnouts. 

Brandon


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Brandon, you know how much work goes into tournaments.

New dates:


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$$$$$$$$$$$$*

Getting closer..........

$10,000.00 in sponsor *added *cash to side pots

$10,000.00 paid to the team that catches the heaviest warsaw grouper over 100 lbs

2-day tournament format

Celebrating 10 years

www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Next up is the MBC. Gonna be some big money in this one


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Been asked if we could have an amberjack side pot since amberjack opens August 1st. Sure, why not Amberjack side pot it is.

$100 a team, winner takes all.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Dang, $10,000 for grouper over 100#. That's awesome!

Inpressive amount of money and sponsors, Mark. It's going to be great.


----------



## Hube (Jul 6, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Dang, $10,000 for grouper over 100#. That's awesome!
> 
> Inpressive amount of money and sponsors, Mark. It's going to be great.


Used to only be an 80lb minimum back in the good old days. Missed it by ounces one year - it still hurts to think about that one.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Hube said:


> Used to only be an 80lb minimum back in the good old days. Missed it by ounces one year - it still hurts to think about that one.


I remember that day, yall were close !!!

Hopefully someone will win the $10k again this year!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Dates:


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New Sponsor*

I am pleased to announce a new sponsor for the 2015 MBWC. *OUTRIGGER UNLIMITED* said they are proud to become a part of our great team of sponsors who support Texas offshore tournaments. *OUTRIGGER UNLIMITED* makes a great outrigger that is safe, easy to use and durable.

Catch more fish !

Check out their outriggers at www.outriggerunlimited.com and click on the video.


----------



## bigkahuna (Aug 27, 2005)

*MBW Tournament*

Mark,

Can you confirm whats in the Calcutta and side pots? And what are your rules for fishing two tournaments at the same time (going to the other weigh in before yours and stepping off the boat etc) We want to be there this year.

Matt


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Hello Matt,

Yes, you can touch land and then come weigh in at our tournament. This year we are having a 2 day tournament and teams are allowed to fish on Friday, then come back to land and then go out the next day, or they are allowed to stay overnight if they wish.

Fishing both the surf side event and the MBC will double your chances of winning some $$$$$$.



CALCUTTA- 1 Kingfish - 1 Ling - 1 Dolphin (Combined weight of all 3 fish)
Pays 100% - 50%, 30%, 20% 1st thru 3rd place

SIDE POTS- 
Big Kingfish- $100 each boat
Big Ling- $100 each boat
Big Dolphin-$100 each boat
Grand Slam-$100 each boat
Grouper-$100 each boat
Wahoo-$100 each boat
Amberjack-$100 each boat -1st place only (August 1st only)
Lady Angler-$100 each Lady Angler
Gary Belvin Family Junior Angler Category- NO ENTRY 
Pays 1st thru 3rd- $500, $300, $200

$8000 IN CASH ADDED TO SIDE POTS THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS, Pays 1st and 2nd place, 100% payback 60%-40%



BOUNTY FOR HEAVIEST WARSAW GROUPER OVER 100 LBS- WINNER GETS

***** $10 thousand dollars *****


----------



## ColeW (May 22, 2012)

Mark,
When is the last day to sign up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

ColeW said:


> Mark,
> When is the last day to sign up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been getting some of these questions lately.

You can sign up for the tournament on Thursday, July 30th from 5pm til 7pm. Registration is at Poco Playa Restaurant in Matagorda.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pluggers Pub is in again*

Pluggers Pub in Matagorda is a supporter of all the offshore tournaments in Matagorda. They are in again for $500, to be added to a selected side pot.

Thanks again Pluggers Pub!

www.pluggerspub.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2014 winners !!*

Here are the 2014 MBC tournament winners!!!!!!

1st place- Team Keystone - 81.7 lbs- $19,250.00
2nd place - Team On the Take- 79.8 lbs- $11,550.00
3rd place- Team Triatomic- 76.9 lbs- $7,770.00

*1st place Dolphin*- Team Cool Twin- 21.1 lbs- $1920.00
*2nd place Dolphin*- Team Coastal Lattitude- $1280.00

*1st place Grouper*- Team Coastal Lattitude- 104.0 lb Warsaw-$1860.00
*2nd place Grouper*- Team Blackjack- 91.8 lb Warsaw- $1240.00

*1st place Barracuda*- Team Rodfather- 40.6 lbs- $1680.00
*2nd place Barracuda*- Team Johnny B- 32.0 LBS- $1120.00

*1st place Lady Angler*- Team Coastal Lattitude- 104 ln Warsaw-$1740.00
*2nd place Lady Angler*- Team Hoo Bangin-51.7 lb Kingfish-$1160.00

*1st place Wahoo*- Team Fubar2- $1700
*Big Kingfish*- Team Hoo Bangin- $51.7 lb -$3200.00

*Grand Slam*- Team On the Take- 159.8 lbs- $2700.00

*1st place Ling*- Team On the Take- 46.3 lbs- $2280.00
*2nd place Ling*- Team $20 Ride- 40.5 lbs- $1520.00

*1st place Junior Angler*- Team Blue and Brew- 51.3 lb kingfish-$500
*2nd place Junior Angler*- Team On the Take- 46.3 lb kingfish- $300
*3rd place Junior Angler*- Team Pit Boss- 39.9 lb kingfish-$200

*WARSAW GROUPER BOUNTY- WINNER ! TEAM COASTAL LATTITUDE- 104 LBS- $10,000.00*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*ICEHOLE COOLERS are in again*

The good folks at ICEHOLE COOLERS are again sponsors of the 2015 MBC. Check out their American made military grade coolers at www.iceholecoolers.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*FULL STRINGER REALTY in again*

David Cassady and crew from FULL STRINGER REALTY AND RENTALS are in again for $500 to be added to a selected side pot. FULL STRINGER has been a sponsor of these tournaments for several years.

IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A PLACE TO STAY FOR THE TOURNAMENT EITHER ON THE WATER OR IN TOWN, CALL FULL STRINER REALTY BEOFRE ITS TOO LATE...........

www.fullstringerrentals.com


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

How many entries do yall typically have?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

yakfisher said:


> How many entries do yall typically have?


Usually 30- 40 teams


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Weather is looking outstanding for the tournament...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Lots of calls today about the tournament. Looks like we will have a outstanding turnout.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

whos your daddy said:


> Lots of calls today about the tournament. Looks like we will have a outstanding turnout.


We are ready


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Bison is back....*

Bison Coolers is back again for the 2015 MBC. Bison (Formerly Brute Outdoors) has been a sponsor for he past 3 years. 100 % American made in the USA.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$$$$ Paid last year*

The 2014 MBC paid out $73k to the winners.

This year, we are expecting more. With 2 days of fishing and nice weather, there should be some big fish brought to the scales.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*LMC Marine*

Thank you David from LMC MARINE for the sponsorship from MERCURY MARINE.

The highest placing MERCURY POWERED boat in the CALCUTTA category will be awarded a 55 GALLON DRUM OF MERCURY 4 STROKE OIL valued at over $1000.

Go get'em Mercury owners!!!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

My friend Justin Davis is donating some vey nice backpacks to the junior anglers. Justin wants every junior angler that fishes the junior angler category to be able to take home a prize .

Thanks for supporting our future offshore fisherman.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

whos your daddy said:


> The 2014 MBC paid out $73k to the winners.
> 
> This year, we are expecting more. With 2 days of fishing and nice weather, there should be some big fish brought to the scales.


Nice!!! I bet it's over $100k this year.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Yamaha owners?*

Not to be outdone, YAMAHA OUTBOARDS will award the highest placing YAMAHA powered boat in the calcutta a 55 gallon drum of either 2 stroke or 4 stroke outboard oil valued over $1000!

Let's go Yamaha folks!!!!!


----------



## FinHed (Feb 28, 2006)

I get to fish my favorite tournament again this year. I have only missed 1 or 2 during it's 10 year run...Be good to see everyone and go fishing. Weather looking good! I really enjoy the BlueWater Challenge, Mark and the entire team always do a great job of putting this thing on. Let's go get em...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I have been asked by a few teams if they can fish the Center Console Shootout and the MBC also. The answer is YES. Teams CAN fish both tournaments at the same time. Double your chances of winning !

We have 2 days of weigh ins. Friday the scales open at 5pm til 7pm, and open again on Saturday from 5pm til 7pm.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

whos your daddy said:


> I have been asked by a few teams if they can fish the Center Console Shootout and the MBC also. The answer is YES. Teams CAN fish both tournaments at the same time. Double your chances of winning !
> 
> We have 2 days of weigh ins. Friday the scales open at 5pm til 7pm, and open again on Saturday from 5pm til 7pm.


I'd do this but I can't get a crew member to your Capt's. meeting.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament shirts!*

Texas Bluewater Mafia printing out our 2015 tournament shirts.
They do great work!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Weather is perfect...... Seas are perfect........


See yall this evening for registration/captains meeting/Calcutta at Poco Playa in Matagorda.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hate to miss it this year. Best of luck to all the teams fishing.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Update*

Day 1 results , only 6 teams came in to weigh.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Team Bustin Loose*

Here is team Bustin loose with thier day 1 fish. Currently leading.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Team Hammer Down*

Team Hammer Down and thier day 1 fish.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Great tournament!!*

Wow! What a great tournament.....

Will post results later tonight. Big fish, new Texas STAR leader....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Results*

Another great tournament is in the books. Thanks to all who came out and supported.

*1st place- Team Long Shot-* 153.1 lbs - $19,500.00
*2nd place - Team Boogyman-*148.2 lbs*-* $11,700.00
*3rd place-* Te*am Bustin Loose-* $7,800.00

*1st place Dolphin*- Team Long Shot- 18.7 lbs - $1740.00
*2nd place Dolphin*- Team Cash Call-7.5 lbs- $1160.00

*1st place Grouper*- Team Last Years Loosers-90.2 lbs-$1440.00
*2nd place Grouper*- Team Team On The Take- 60.2 lb Warsaw- $960.00

*Grand Slam*- Team On the Take- 141.9 lbs- $2400.00

*1st place Junior Angler*- Team Cash Call-51.4 Amberjack-$500
*2nd place Junior Angler*- Team Cash Call 49.00 lb Amberjack- $300
*3rd place Junior Angler*- Team On the Take-43.5 lb Amberjack-$200

*1st place Lady Angler*- Team Boogyman- 75 lb Amberjack- $1440.00
*2nd place Lady Angler*- Team On The Take- 70.9 lb Amberjack- $960.00

*1st place Wahoo*- Team Keystone- 42.7 lbs- $1680.00
*2nd place Wahoo*- Team On The Take- 16.6 lbs-$1120.00

*1st place Kingfish*- Team Joint Custody- 53.5 lb-$1620.00
*2nd place Kingfish-* Team Hammer Down- 44.3 lbs- $1080.00

*Grand Slam*- Team On the Take- 141.9 lbs- $2400.00

*1st place Ling*- Team Last Years Loosers- 27.7 lbs- $1740.00
*2nd place Ling*- Team Pitboss- 27.6 lbs- $1160.00

*1st place Junior Angler*- Team Cash Call- 51.4 Amberjack-$500
*2nd place Junior Angler*- Team Cash Call-49.00 Amberjack-- $300
*3rd place Junior Angler*- Team On the Take- 43.5 Amberjack-$200


----------



## Joker's Wild (Jun 30, 2010)

Great Tournament Mark! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Extended Calcutta results*

Just wanted to let everyone know how you did in the Calcutta. There were 14 boats that caught all 3 fish and here's the results. This is the total weight of king,ling and dolphin without bonus points.

Long shot 78.1
Boogeyman 73.2
Bustin loose 72.1
On The Take. 64.6
Blue N Brew. 64.4
PitBoss 64.1
Keystone 61.9
Cash Call 59.7
Coastal Latitude 55.2
Last Years Losers 54.2
Johnny B. 52.1
Wing It 49.1
Cha Ching. 47.1
Hoo Bangin. 40.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Pic


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Pics


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

#3


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

#4


----------

